
How to Craft Better Content by Analyzing the Reaction of Your Readers - fsdp
http://contentools.com/content-marketing/craft-better-content-analyzing-reaction-readers/
======
theuncommon
Nice article. I think its important to combine both qualitative and
quantitative data when analyzing the reaction of your readers. Google
Analytics is a great tool for interpreting user data into insights, but often
times its better to talk to your audience directly to find out what they
really think.

